# ZoneAlarm firewall



## john_Mark (Dec 14, 2005)

As I posted on the login problems board, I installed ZoneAlarm recently. Yesterday I believe. I thought I fixed it, but I haven't. I have tried adding three different url's from puritanboard to ZoneAlarm's privacy tab yet I still cannot login while the firewall is up. How frustrating! 

Anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 14, 2005)

If you have a modern version of Windows you should have a firewall in that program. I would uninstall ZoneAlarm and reinstall the Windows firewall. Just a guess.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't know what's going on, Mark. I have had Zone Alarm for the past year and have never had a problem. Do you have the free ZA or the pay program? 

PB is not a "program" per se but only a website so I don't understand why you'd be having a problem. But what do I know?  

Perhaps you could check your ZA settings as well as your browser's security settings. PB (like any other site you log in to) uses cookies, so if you don't have cookies enabled you will not be able to log in. 

What is happening when you try to log in? What kind of message are you getting? 

I've heard from several sources that the Windows XP firewall really isn't sufficient protection, although it is better than nothing of course.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2005)

Agnitium Outpost Firewall is the best solution in my view.

Small footprint, built in ad eliminater, built in anti-spyware.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Agnitium Outpost Firewall is the best solution in my view.
> 
> Small footprint, built in ad eliminater, built in anti-spyware.



Looks like it's cheaper than Norton in that it appears that you basically just pay for the updates and support. http://www.agnitum.com/

I've been using Zone Alarm and AVG Antivirus http://www.grisoft.com/doc/1 (both of which are free) since about March or April when I decided to quit paying Norton and uninstalled their Internet Security. Cleaning all of the Norton files out of my system was just about as bad as dealing with a virus! I haven't had any problems and my machine runs much better, but it's also an antique. I also run Spybot Search and Destroy and Ad Aware and don't have any problems with spyware/adware. Zone Alarm in particular I find to work better than Norton's firewall did.


----------



## john_Mark (Dec 15, 2005)

I recently uninstalled McAfee's firewall because I was tired of the constant update pop-ups which would not turn off. That's why I got the free ZA firewall. I had to add a couple of sites to ZA's privacy area and allow 3rd party cookies for them so they'd work. Well, adding puritanboard didnt' work. Not only that, but when I was installing my router with ZA no I could not see all of the router progam interface.

Anyways, I shut-off ZA and kept my router firewall up then ran an online test by Symantec. The test showed that I am safe in all areas except the anti-virus which I do have though. I have Avant anti-virus running. If Symantec is right and I am secure then I will just forget about ZA's firewall since it slows everything down anyways.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> ...



Chris,

AVG is an excellent free AV. I personally think Microsoft's Free Beta AntiSpyware is better than Ad Aware or Spybot (since Microsoft's is actually Giant's offering, Microsoft having bought Giant).

This is what I run, and I am about as protected as you can be:

AV: Eset NoD32
Spyware: Webroot Spyweeper (w/ Microsoft Antispy installed but not running as a backup)
Firewall: Outpost

Free is not always worse than paid. Oftentimes free programs can be better than most paid offerings.


----------

